# Hook types



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Keen on releasing the majority of fish I catch, every time IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d release a gut hooked fish IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢d cringe, thinking it would be lucky to survive. So perhaps it was time to change hook types. Wondering through one of the fishing stores I came across the wide gaps or kahle patterns (see pic) and thought, well Ã¢â‚¬Â¦ worth a shot. For the last few weeks IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve been using them exclusively and canÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t recommend them highly enough. In that time I havenÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t had a fish gut hook, hook up rate appears to be excellent, and the shape limits the bait from crowding the hook point. Has anyone else had success or failure using them? Or any other favourite types for that matter?

Cheers,
RH


----------



## Dillo (Dec 6, 2006)

RH another alternative is to de-barb the hook which makes for easy release.

All my fly hooks I tie I de-barb first. not only do they enable quick and easy release of fish but they painlessly come out of body parts as well  

I recall some years ago talking to a guide at Mulwala and he de-barbed the trebles on all his lures claiming the hook up rate was greater and obviously release from fish and body was easier. Haven't tried it myself on lures as most of my fishing at present is fly fishing but have been thinking of doing it after having a lure caught in the front carry strap of my yak whist spinning.

Worth a try anyway


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Redherring, I tried those hooks but went back to my normal ones. I like the hooks with small barbs on the shank as if I use bait, I put a prawn on and the barbs stop it from sliding down and clogging the bite. Maybe I wasn't using em properly.


----------



## Grazza (Feb 25, 2007)

I have tried those hooks also, they are good, the only set back I've found with them is they tend to straighten out with big fish. Haven't worked out why?? being design or just the steel.

Have you had that happen yet?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm also a big fan of the wide gape hooks. I like them for bigger more awkward baits like whole pippies, or bulky fish strips. I also learned that you can hook quite small fish on quite large wide gape hooks (caught a 25cm mullet off the surf on a 1/0 baited with yakka fillet last weekend), I guess it's due to the shape, and the fact that the hook point is nearly always well exposed.

Grazza, as the Mustad wide gape hooks seem to be made of fairly light wire I often worry about straightened hooks, but haven't had it happen yet. I got onto some a while ago which are made of a lot heavier wire, I think the brand is Partridge :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

have used these new hooks the last 2 times ive gone out and think they are pretty effective.Hook ups increased dramatically and retrival of hook came very easy. On a number of occasions i have had the hook go right through and ended up with the fish sliding up the line...if that makes sense :?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys I could be wrong on this one but arn't chemically sharpened hooks meant to disolve reasonbly quickly when gut hooked (2-3weeks) so you just cut the line and release the fish. I think it was on a fishing show once?
OK doesn't work with sp's

That hook would work well for a weedless sp rig similar to a worm hook

Cheers Dave


----------



## AdrianK (May 30, 2006)

I like circle hooks - I hate seeing poor undersized bream and squire gut or throat hooked. Have some circle hooks from mustad as small as size 2 or 4 (can't remember which) in our tackle boxes for when the kids want to mess around with bait. No question though that the hook up rate is adversely affected with the smaller circles.


----------

